# The Ninja Turtles' girlfriends



## Jabrosky (Apr 13, 2012)

Given the scarcity of female Mutant Turtles in most TMNT continuities, exactly how do these guys slake their adolescent hormones? April can't possibly service them all, is probably with Casey Jones anyway, and then there's the whole issue of bestiality to consider. Are they two homosexual couples despite the popular interpretation of them as a family of brothers?


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 13, 2012)

There was that female turtle in one of the live action movies.

Considering they're freaks of nature anyway it probably never becomes a factor. They're also fairly human...


----------



## Devor (Apr 13, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> Given the scarcity of female Mutant Turtles in most TMNT continuities, exactly how do these guys slake their adolescent hormones?



They don't.  As they've been around for decades, I can only assume they suffer from arrested development stemming from the lack of advanced relationships which would normally lead them into the next stage of life.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 13, 2012)

While I would normally say "As mutants they likely don't have those drives," they DO seem to show attraction to human females, especially April. Perhaps it is the sort of innocent, puppy-love attraction that happens on the verge of puberty, without any real sexual component to it.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 13, 2012)

Preeeecisely Shockley. haha


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think of turtles as the most sexual beings anyways.  Aren't they akin to fish in that the males fertilize eggs without intercourse?  Hm... if that were the case, I can see why there's no intimate scenes in the movies... it would just look weird.

Okay I looked it up and turtles do actually copulate...  I guess then they're just waiting for the right girl to come along.


----------



## Jabrosky (Apr 13, 2012)

Shockley said:


>



Besides the fact that the particular continuity featuring her is unpopular among TMNT fans, she probably won't suffice to satiate four male turtles.

I've actually drawn my mental image of what the TMNT's girlfriends would look like; it's on my DeviantArt page if anyone is interested.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 13, 2012)

Not to be too technical, but several males often court one female.  Um, then she stores sperm from all of them and doesn't have to mate again in the season..... Sorry I went and looked it up for my previous post.  Turns out, there are only three paragraphs of stuff to say about how sea turtles reproduce, so I read them all.  I wonder what kind of turtles they're supposed to be.  Obviously not soft shell turtles, but probably not sea turtles either.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 13, 2012)

Definitely not sea turtles, as they have feet in their creation story. Honestly, I thought their pre-mutation forms looked more like tortoises than turtles.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree.  They could be box turtles or something, but their coloring is strange, much more tortoise-like.  Their spotty faces are unusual, most turtles Ive seen have stripy faces. Hey don't get me wrong, I grew up with TMNT, and love the movies.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 13, 2012)

Only one female ninja turtle?


anihow said:


> Not to be too technical, but several males often court one female.  Um, then she stores sperm from all of them and doesn't have to mate again in the season..... Sorry I went and looked it up for my previous post.  Turns out, there are only three paragraphs of stuff to say about how sea turtles reproduce, so I read them all.  I wonder what kind of turtles they're supposed to be.  Obviously not soft shell turtles, but probably not sea turtles either.


That could get ugly.

Leonardo: "C'mon, guys! She's wearing blue, so clearly..."
Raphael: "Barrel smash!"

(Raphael's line explained HERE.)


----------

